# Project Pitfalls Blog



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2019)

My latest blog  https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/09/26/project-pitfalls/


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2019)

Direct and to the point. Well done!


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Sep 26, 2019)

I got a kick out of the last sentence. Every project has snags and frustration. My frustrating part is lack of time and energy. I have two small children under the age of 3. By the time 8p rolls around my energy is sapped. A project that should take 2-4 weeks routinely takes 2-3 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

